# Anyone know an easy way to get rid of mold on cork bark ???



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

I just had a look at my versicolors enclosure and its got a fair amount of mold on parts of the cork bark. unfortunately i dint expect this to happen and have glued the bark into the tank (its a shelf that the water bowl sits on and provides a good lil hiding place. anyone know how i can get rid of the mold without tearing the tank apart??????
Josh


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Dry the tank out a little?

I'd scrub the mould off with an old tooth-brush for the time being, and get some spring-tails in there: no more mould problems.


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

Whip the versi out, whack up the heat and dry it out.

Other than that, i'd say it needs scrubbing and pressure washing (i use a mega pump mister on jet spray and a floor brush to scrub).


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Do isopods do the same job ? ive hopefully got some on the way lol n thanks for the quick replys


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Woodlice do a good job too


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Woodlice are also good... I was going to say "but I don't know if they'd reach a high bark shelf" except I rolled over in bed this morning and espied a woodlouse on my curtain... :roll:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Personally I wouldn't be too bothered about a little mould but you might want to reduce the moisture and increase the ventilation. Any chance of pix?


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

From my own experience I would strongly back the woodlice idea. You can try scrubbing off the mould if you can reach it but it'll probably just come back. I would drop a few woodlice in there (I usually pick a size that looks just that little bit too small for the T to bother eating) and they will eat all the mould for you. They will also eat all the food boluses too...


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ill have a go at uploading some in a sec ive removed the mold with a tooth brush so you can see it in the pic's though.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Wada you lot recon ??
the pink areas are to show where the mold was.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Get some wood-lice or spring-tails and keep the tank a bit drier. Should be fine.


----------

